

The way GitHub helped Erlang and the way Erlang helped GitHub - mojombo
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/erlang-and-github

======
davidw
Sort of a misleading title, as it's actually a fairly wide-ranging interview
with one of the Github guys, and an Erlang guy from Ericsson.

~~~
adg
If you search the page for "You mentioned you used Erlang in GitHub." and
click the link, it'll fast-forward the video right to where they they talk
about what's mentioned in the title.

~~~
davidw
I thought the whole thing was interesting, and read it all. I don't have time
for videos, generally.

